# RCA DRD435/Samsung



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Are RCA DRD435s covered under the protection plan? I have 3 card-less ones laying around I would like to put to use but I don't want to "invest" 20 bucks a pop if they aren't covered. I also have couple Samsung receivers without any cards. Are those brands covered or is it just D/R/HR - X00 series? 

Thanks

Later note: I did have the cards that originally went in them, but I figured they were worthless since they were from another account and took them out.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Are RCA DRD435s covered under the protection plan? I have 3 card-less ones laying around I would like to put to use but I don't want to "invest" 20 bucks a pop if they aren't covered. I also have couple Samsung receivers without any cards. Are those brands covered or is it just D/R/HR - X00 series?
> 
> Thanks


So let me see if I got this right.

You have multiple old receivers, that have no cards, that are not currently active.

You want to know if you can have them replaced under the protection plan?

Yes, all receivers are covered under the protection plan, however those receivers need to be active to be covered.

I hope your not intending to just get the plan to replace those receivers just because.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I already have the plan anyway. I don't intend on getting them swapped out just for fun, our rates are already high enough without that.

I just don't want to spend 20 dollars for something not covered that I pay an extra 6 to protect.

I prefer to use my electronics until they won't work anymore. Just take a look at my dual micro-cassette answering machine... Why spend money on a new one when I have good ones sitting in my front bedroom?


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Its a non rid unit take your card from it put it in one of your others, Call the 1800 number and say extension 722. It will remarry to the new unit and be up and watching for no cost.

Or if you are wanting to add a unit spend the 20$ for a card. 

If you get a new unit you will suddenly find yourself on contract. 

If anyunit fails and you have the pp they send you a new one free, and since you own yours the new ones will be owned, NO CONTRACT.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The receivers will be covered by the PP once they are activated on your account. As stated though, you'll need to get Access Cards for them though.

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool. I hooked them up one by one yesterday and they all work great. Looks like I will be calling the card department Monday! I will probably only turn one on though...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just as a note for the future members with the same question, I found out today if you have a problem with the Samsung, D* instructions are to contact the manufacturer. That could cause some down time I would think.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Got all three DRD435RHs turned on, they even let me use the cards that were in it! I couldn't believe it.

When they activated them, they switched over to leased, so I talked to the card department and had them switched back over to owned like they should be. I said that it would be fine if he switched my R22 to owned while he was was it, but his reply was "nice try."


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Got all three DRD435RHs turned on, they even let me use the cards that were in it! I couldn't believe it.
> 
> When they activated them, they switched over to leased, so I talked to the card department and had them switched back over to owned like they should be. I said that it would be fine if he switched my R22 to owned while he was was it, but his reply was "nice try."


Better call back in and see what your commitment date is. Since they incorrectly changed your owned RCA receivers to leased, I bet it also added a new 2 year commitment to your account. If so, get it fixed immediately.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> Better call back in and see what your commitment date is. Since they incorrectly changed your owned RCA receivers to leased, I bet it also added a new 2 year commitment to your account. If so, get it fixed immediately.


Good call. I have like 22 months left anyway but I am going to check when I activate my eBay find this week. I think the SD only adds 12 months but I'm still gonna check.

I asked the access card team why I didn't have to buy cards this time like last time and they were pissed that the CSR turned them on, but I was happy because that was $60 I didn't have to spend!


----------

